# Screws for 69 guage bezel?



## LibertyBlue69GTOConv (Oct 25, 2009)

I am attempting to restart my restoration of my 1969 GTO convertible. I have had this car since I bought it in 1978. It was my first car. A frame off restoration came to a halt back in 2000.

I have lost the three screws that hold the black plastic guage bezel to the dashboard. These are the screws that go into the top of each of the three pods.

Does anyone know what size these are? I seem to recall they were black. Anyone know where I can get replacement screws?

Thanks in advance.

Dan


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

They actually sink below the surface of the bezel, so the only way anyone's every going to see them is if they crawl under the steering wheel and look up, or use a mirror.

They're basically just oval headed sheet metal screws, about 3/4" long as I recall. I used stainless on mine from the local home improvement store.

Bear


----------



## LibertyBlue69GTOConv (Oct 25, 2009)

Okay. Thanks. Wasn't sure if they were fine machine screws and did not want to try sheet metal screws without knowing.

Thanks Bear. Enjoyed watching your progress on the trip.

Dan


----------

